# Brand New Riviera Fiber Corp 12' Skiff and Trailer Package



## freshduc

Brand New 12' Skiff with Continental Trailer factory direct for $1973.00.  Base model skiff includes a bulk head with storage, full foam flotation in the gunnels, bench style rear seat, rub rail, and four cleats.  Approx weight is 180lbs and is coast guard compliant for max 18hp and 650lb weight capacity.  Boat is made to fit in the back of a pick up and easily transported by two people.  These little skiffs are hand made by the owner who has been building boats in the same building since 1970 and they are very dry and well built little skiffs.
Base model skiff is shown but the boat can be configured to your liking and budget.
Manufactured by:
Riviera Fiber Corp
1040 15th Street West
Riviera Beach, FL 33404
561-848-5355
Ask for Johnny


----------

